# dream christmas slingshot



## cairo (Nov 21, 2010)

what would be your dream slingshot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

One of Baumstamm's "expensive" cattys.
http://www.glowfoto....d=6748&zoom=yes


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

a BunnyBuster Hammermil set up for TTF, and one of Flatbands updated Wham O slingshots.... and a black Killdeer or Victor20 from Pete Hogan
Sorry can't pick just one..any of the above is a dream slingshot for a different reason..


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

hey dh, if your dream is the small catty, it will become true!
give me your adress please!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*OMG -- I'm on fire!!!
*
I'm on it, dude! And thank you very much!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a early xmas box off Dan, Martin, and Hawk, thanks lads, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> I got a early xmas box off Dan, Martin, and Hawk, thanks lads, jeff


Your more than welcome Jeff.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

My dream slingshot? Probably a Jörg Sprave Cougar with wooden grips.







I just orgasmed














Or any cougar for that matter.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

This post should be called "Make a wish Christmas Slingshot" since I see that there is a very giving spirit here! 
I don't think I could pick one, they all are so nice! Is it wrong to want them all??? lol


----------



## cairo (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrads Dayhiker mine would be a a+ p2 but I don't have much money


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine would be one from ZDP-189's new A series but since I don't think I have any thing of interest to Dan or would be able to send it at the moment.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2010)

One of Torsten's cattys would be awesome. That guy can shoot.

http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/2350/9z6hgdim_jpg.htm


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well i would like a new car to carry my slingshots about, 4x4 if posible, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've already gotten an excellent slingshot for Christmas from brooklyn00003. It's sure to be a good shooter. As he builds his skills further, he's sure to be a force to be reckoned with in a year's time, so I guess my _next_ year's ideal seasonal slingshot will be a 2011 brooklyn00003!

DM, I'm sure we could work something out. The A-series takes only an hour or less to make and the materials are cheap, so my trade expectations are very low. PM me if interested.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

well let's see, i would love one of Perry's i wouldn't be too picky







and anything from ZDP would be fantastic. Now that would be a good Christmas indeed!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, if I'd have to choose any for a "dream" slingshot so to speak....no offense to anyone's craftsmanship skills......I'd have to narrow it down between either a famed natural from Dayhiker, one of Nico's chained resorteras, our anything that ZDP makes!









They all spike my interests the most if I really had to narrow it down from the legions of fine handmade slingshots, those in particular come to mind as the ones I desire most, and would go absolutely nuts to receive during the holiday season. Just my opinion, everyone can dream right?









Cheers - John


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey, nobody's mentioned Bill Hayes' awesome slingshots yet. His latest in the red resin look pretty cool.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Hey, nobody's mentioned Bill Hayes' awesome slingshots yet. His latest in the red resin look pretty cool.


Actually, that's a good point. I'd love one of them, especially as I could try attaching bands round the sides of the forks. And I just love the black one. They look very comfortable as well.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

my dream christmas slingshot...

for sure this very beautiful one from Bill Hays (I dream about it for a long time)

and of course the new red one for its multiple attachements concept


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i also forgot to mention that i would love one of Jmplsnt's naturals, i just love there simple yet beautiful elegance.

and as ZDP mentioned, one of Bill Hays ergos

too many choices!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Hey, nobody's mentioned Bill Hayes' awesome slingshots yet. His latest in the red resin look pretty cool.


Ahh good point ZDP, I really do admire Bill's gorgeous creations, but here's the catch when it come to a dream Christmas slingshot in my book........ I love his works of fine craftsmanship, but his slingshots are available for sale en mass at a very fair price, on the other hand.....the dream slingshot makers I mentioned do not openly sell there creations. Therefore, I desire a Dayhiker natural, one of Nico's chained resorteras, or any of ZDP's works, because they cannot be purchased and would be very special and unique because they are not really "mass produced" so to speak. Once again no offense to any makers out there, I'm just stating my opinion for a dream slingshot uniquely crafted for me, if I had a burning desire for one of Bills or others, then I could buy one if I had the money...







To each their own....

Cheers - John


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

John,

Don't worry, I have already decided to send you one. I have some prior commitments, and I'm slow. But you'll get one, bud, for sure. I'm no ZDP, but I try.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I want a slingshot I can hit everything I shoot at all the time.Does anyone have one like that?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I am looking forward to getting my Christmas slingshots from ZDP and Martin. I have some great slingshots already from Pete, Jamie, Friedrich and a couple of old retro's from Jeff. Thank you everyone , i will be busy making you some more over the Christmas Holidays.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I would have to say a pickle fork from dgui looks like a fun little shooter.

-Ace-


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dreaming for a T3 and a natural!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Eventually, I hope to purchase/acquire all of the following:

* Custom Traditional: EPS done in an exotic curly wood by Jim Harris (check ... happy owner of #017)
* Sidewise Ergo: Hathcock with Universal Heads done in Indestructible Ballistic Resin by Bill Hays (in process)
* Sidewise Ergo: T3 by ZDP-189
* Custom Traditional: PS2 in Steel-Reinforced African Acacia, by Perry "A+" Adkisson
* Custom Traditional: SS in Desert Ironwood, Gary "Flatbands" Miller.
* Custom Traditional: Ergo SS by Peresh, preferrably in something hefty (he has a wonderful ergo that hasn't appeared on the forum yet).
* Natural Fork with Gypsy-Tab Chain-Bands (TBD).

That's my current shopping list.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i wish i could get one of those amazing coloful frames from rayshot i think they are just the best.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Im not sure how you could really pick just one but i know of about a dozen that might work. Although i will say those three from Bill Hays that were reviewed on the slingshot channel were AMAZING and i wouldnt know where to begin in trying to make anything like that whereas i feel like i could take care of most of my own needs as far as boardcuts or naturals go(not that there arent a lot of both out there that i really really want) but those Bill Hays designs are just awesome! I wouldnt mind getting some good band material for christmas either maybe something a little stronger than the crap exercise bands i can find at target but i guess thats a whole different thread.


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

I have always wanted a Jorge Sprave Slingshot

his videos inspired me to take up shootin again (and i love it)
slingshots keep me away from television and video games (but pulled toward youtube haha)

i wouldnt care what kind
id like it just because its one of his


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------

